

Portland Incubator Experiment - domodomo
http://siliconflorist.com/2009/08/05/creative-wieden-kennedy-wk-launches-portland-incubator-experiment-pie/

======
jasonkester
Ah, 5 years too late! I used to live 3 blocks from there (in the Honeyman
building.)

You forgot to mention the two best perquisites of working there: Powell's
books a few blocks one direction, and the Low Brow Lounge a few blocks the
other. I don't thing YC or Techstars can beat that!

~~~
domodomo
Especially Powell's Technical bookstore...everytime I go home to Portland I go
broke buying books there.

~~~
olefoo
I found a very effective way to limit my spending at Powell's Technical. The
rule is simple; you have to leave the store after picking out the books you
want. The ones you still want to buy after having lunch or walking around the
block are the ones you can buy.

I actually follow this rule approximately two visits of every three.

